# Liability and Equipment Insurance



## Destin (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey all, I'm in the process of getting my photography business officially on the books so that I'm actually legal. I'm going to shoot mostly portraits, sports, and event coverage. Everything will be done on location for now as I don't have the space or budget for a studio space. I'll possibly shoot weddings someday, but not in the near future. I don't plan to make a ton of money at this, it's going to remain a small business on the side as I love my full time job and don't plan to leave it. 

I'm in the market for liability and equipment insurance, but the number of choices available when performing a google search or even a forum search on TPF are simply overwhelming. Can someone point me in the correct direction? What do you use? How much should I plan to spend?


----------



## Designer (Sep 14, 2016)

Look here:  PPA | Professional Photographers of America


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2016)

Being in the US yours is likely going to be about 20-25% less, but I pay $750 a year for current model replacement coverage (theft, damage, and/or loss) on $29,000 worth of gear (in other words if my 10 year old body is stolen/damaged beyond repair they buy me the current equivalent), $2,000,000 specified perils, liability & third-party liability.


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 15, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Being in the US yours is likely going to be about 20-25% less, but I pay $750 a year for current model replacement coverage (theft, damage, and/or loss) on $29,000 worth of gear (in other words if my 10 year old body is stolen/damaged beyond repair they buy me the current equivalent), $2,000,000 specified perils, liability & third-party liability.



Almost makes you wish for one of these scenes from LA Story at 22s:


----------



## jeffW (Sep 17, 2016)

I agree PPA is a great deal.  That said I had insurance through a company that specialized in photo/video productions for many years and I found their plan bloated with a lot of old school thinking, who needs a portfolio replacement line item or film delivery insurance anymore.

I've moved my business insurance to the same company that I have my auto insurance with, granted its a large respectable company. I would suggest first looking at the insurance company who does your auto, home or renters insurance and see if they have a small business plan - I think I get a discount because I have the other plans with them.


----------

